# I might be worst-case-scenario! LOL



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Have been back to ER AGAIN---3rd time. This time was having symptoms of low calcium---left corner of my mouth started drooping, having twitches in my face, headache, etc. Doc said take more Tums but also wanted to see me, so drove an hour back to hosp. Did CT scan of my brain to make sure I wasn't having a stroke. By then Ca level was okay---and no signs of stroke. In 2 weeks time, I've had 2 chest x-rays, CT scans of my brain, lungs and thyroid. I should glow in the dark for sure. Still have drain coming out of my incision (since having hematoma). Hoping and praying the worst is over. Now if I can get my husband motivated to do some housework, because that's really getting to me. No matter how badly I feel, he always feels worse, if you know what I mean. / I spent one night at my daughter's so she could take care of me. She's a health care professional and made me drink so much water I thought I was going to drown. That was nice, but it was difficult not to talk with my little grandkids around. So, back home with our 4 dogs and a cat. Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grammazanne said:


> Have been back to ER AGAIN---3rd time. This time was having symptoms of low calcium---left corner of my mouth started drooping, having twitches in my face, headache, etc. Doc said take more Tums but also wanted to see me, so drove an hour back to hosp. Did CT scan of my brain to make sure I wasn't having a stroke. By then Ca level was okay---and no signs of stroke. In 2 weeks time, I've had 2 chest x-rays, CT scans of my brain, lungs and thyroid. I should glow in the dark for sure. Still have drain coming out of my incision (since having hematoma). Hoping and praying the worst is over. Now if I can get my husband motivated to do some housework, because that's really getting to me. No matter how badly I feel, he always feels worse, if you know what I mean. / I spent one night at my daughter's so she could take care of me. She's a health care professional and made me drink so much water I thought I was going to drown. That was nice, but it was difficult not to talk with my little grandkids around. So, back home with our 4 dogs and a cat. Thanks for your prayers!


You have had such a horribly hard time! I think as we grow older, these things become more complicated and also, it has a lot to do with how advanced your Graves' Disease is.

Are you putting ice packs on your eyes? Be sure and put a towel first and then the ice pack. That will help the periorbital edema and use the plain mineral oil lubricant at night (lacrilube or some such); I always get the store brand as it is a few dollars less.

Never ever use any eye drops w/decongestant. That will make your eyes worse.

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I hope things will go in a different direction for you. It has certainly been a rough road. Hang in there!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, goodness. I'm so sorry! I, too, am hoping the worst is now over!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

God bless your heart. I am so sorry...I too pray that you are done with the difficulties and moving on to feeling good! You will so be in my prayers! Get well soon! (don't worry about housework!)


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*Oh you poor thing. Get DH up and off his "you know what" and have him help a bit. Goodness knows you are in far worse shape than he is at this point!*


----------

